# Tots TV House



## Rubex (May 7, 2017)

Tots TV ran for 276 episodes between 4th January 1993 and 27th April 1998 and was written by two of its puppeteers, Robin Stevens and Andrew Davenport. This house was the film set for the show, and given that the 3 main characters were ragdolls (Tilly, Tom and Tiny) everything here is scaled down – if it wasn’t for the lack of flooring the door frames would be extremely low!

I visited here with Lady Pandora and jsp77 on a day out. It took us a while to find it as it’s very well hidden in the trees. Being big kids ourselves we had a good time here acting out the characters and taking selfies!























































​

Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## LadyPandora (May 7, 2017)

Tilly has found fame again 
Great pictures, and an awesome day.


----------



## krela (May 7, 2017)

Haha crazy place, ranks up there with Mr Blobby's house, and the Teletubbies mound.


----------



## Lavino (May 7, 2017)

Nice one rubex


----------



## jsp77 (May 7, 2017)

Loving your photos Rubex, you have captured it really well. Was a great fun day out, even if you was trying to feed me a carrot lol


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2017)

That is such a sweet place. Great set Rubex.


----------



## mookster (May 7, 2017)

krela said:


> Haha crazy place, ranks up there with Mr Blobby's house, and the Teletubbies mound.



The Teletubbies old film site is located very very close to this one, I think part of the agreement with the owner of the land Teletubbies was filmed on was that it was turned into a pond afterwards.


----------



## Brewtal (May 7, 2017)

Great to see this pop up on here! Really nice set of pics Rubex, enjoyed that. Thanks.


----------



## Gromr (May 7, 2017)

Love this place! So bizarre and unusual. Great report and photos. Good work Rubex!


----------



## smiler (May 7, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Loving your photos Rubex, you have captured it really well. Was a great fun day out, even if you was trying to feed me a carrot lol



Dare I ask!! Nope I'm not that daft, the shot of you looking out over the half door was me favourite,. I enjoyed it Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Potter (May 7, 2017)

And unbelievable find. I'm amazed it still exists.


----------



## BoneDust (May 8, 2017)

Ah, Rubex, votre photos sont magnifique! Tilly would be so proud of me.


----------



## merribrody (May 8, 2017)

This broke my heart, this show was my favourite when I was a tiddler. Soon as I started the video I remembered the theme song. Great set though, just so sad to see that bit of your childhood gone!


----------



## Ferox (May 8, 2017)

Very nice that Rubex


----------



## Sean of Wales (May 9, 2017)

Wow I had no idea this place even still existed, nice. It's lovely to see that it's not been all graffitid over.


----------



## jsp77 (May 9, 2017)

smiler said:


> Dare I ask!! Nope I'm not that daft, the shot of you looking out over the half door was me favourite,. I enjoyed it Rubex, Thanks



Lol, Smiler they were ganging up on me and trying to get me to play the Donkey


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 9, 2017)

Oh great, now I'll have this tune going through my head for the next 3 days. Better than Believe by Cher I guess, that was the last one...

Seriously though, nice report and location


----------



## smiler (May 9, 2017)

jsp77 said:


> Lol, Smiler they were ganging up on me and trying to get me to play the Donkey



AAAH jsp, I thought I got out of asking. If you made an ass of yourself, one more rotten joke and krela suspends me, from the neck


----------



## jsp77 (May 9, 2017)

smiler said:


> AAAH jsp, I thought I got out of asking. If you made an ass of yourself, one more rotten joke and krela suspends me, from the neck



Yes they sure did make an ass out of me, but you can't take things serious all the time


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2017)

Im so glad you put that little video up with its history Rubex! I couldn't place these guys, I'm a Rainbow fan so Zippy, George and Bungle are my era lol, but when I watched that video and that song came up, omg, yep it must have triggered something as I found myself singing along, all the wrong words of course but the tune was right lol

Its a fun little place, TV history I guess lovely set of images to cherish


----------

